# How do I tell if my puppy has outgrown her crate?



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

I just kinda eye balled it and if Maverick looked cramped then I upgraded him (well moved the divider over). 

Right now, I never officially measured him, but he has a 42" L crate and he can sleep in it fairly comfortably. He can't stretch out, but he does have a good amount of space to relax and lay his legs out if he wants, all the way even but he has horrible judgement and I end up moving him to make it most comfortable for him. I leave the door open now so alot of times I find him on the hardwood floor or his dog bed curled up smaller than when he's in his crate:doh:


----------



## sdhgolden (Aug 13, 2012)

I think the rule of thumb is the crate should be large enough for your dog to stand up, turn around and lay down inside comfortably. It should not be smaller or the dog will be uncomfortable. It should not be larger because the dog could begin using one half for sleeping and the other for a bathroom.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------

